# ISO seviche recipe



## Porthand (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going out of town on business for a while and am thinking twoard Valentine's Day and the fact we are watching our $ as is everyone these days. DW is a shrimp freak and I thought of making sevichi for our special meal. Anyone have a can't miss recipe out there?

Port


----------



## jharris (Aug 22, 2012)

???????? Anyone ???????


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 22, 2012)

Check this one out:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/shrimp-and-bay-scallop-seviche-75631.html?highlight=ceviche


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 22, 2012)

A three year old request...well we may be slow, but we are sure to respond at some point!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, he did say "out of town for a while".....right??


----------



## jharris (Aug 22, 2012)

How many times have we gone on vacation and thought "I don't want to go home!

Maybe (hopefully) the OP found a way not to.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Well, he did say "out of town for a while".....right??


----------

